# Biltmore Estate Asheville, NC Climber position now open



## winchman

http://biltmore.com/careers/display.asp?jobID=567

If the link doesn't work, go to biltmore.com , click on "Careers" at the bottom of the page, then click "Horticulture."

Good luck!


----------



## winchman

*comments please*

Bump.

Also, if you are looking at this thread, please let me know why you looked, and what you think of the position. Any thoughts are welcome. We have well over 100 hits, but no applications so far. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

I live in the area and would have to say that any climber with the skills and certs you require can make better money than you are offering. If I hire a climber for the day instead of climbing the job myself, he can expect $30 to $50 per hour and I won't be expecting him to do groundwork when he is done in the tree. I pay a good ground guy $13 - $15 per hour. I know that your job is full time with benefits, but I think the pay is way too low.

If you do find a climber with those skills willing to work for that pay please ask if he/she has a brother/sister looking for work.
Rick


----------



## winchman

*good comment*

Thanks Rick,
Keep it coming people, more input necessary. 

Rick if you don't mind (and are still looking here) what's your outfit? I have my own outside of here called "Royce's Tree Service, LLC" and understand your point entirely. I make a lot more outside of here, but with the benefits, it's a challenge to leave.


----------



## Climb020

Was just looking to see what they pay was further south. Would love to move down to the carolinas or even virginia, but with pay like that I'd be a fool to stop subbing up here.


----------



## lxt

WOW!!!! for a fancy facility & grounds such as what I viewed to expect someone to meet that kinda criteria for what you are offering.......not being rude but only a hard up, fresh outta jail, need a job types would apply for that!

who ever posted that wage should be ashamed.....unless its a starting wage that when a suitable candidate was found that after 90 days the wage would be bumped up to say.................$21-$22 hr.

However in all due fairness I must ask? what is the standard going rate for someone with that kinda experience in that area?.......location means alot as does the living expenses for where one will live to commute back n forth to work! here in PA grass cutters make close to that an hour & with benefits.


LXT...................


----------



## treemandan

6 thirty in the morning?!!! Look, I have been dying to know for years; what's it like at 6thirty in the morning? I have been meaning to check it out but never seem to find the time.


----------



## winchman

*keep 'em coming people*

I need as much input on this position as possible. I do not hire and fire, nor have input on the compensation here at the Biltmore. 

Outside of the Estate, climbers make a lot more than this around here, and if I found a contract climber for my own business who had all of these quals I would definitely pay him better.

So thanks, keep em' coming, please.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> 6 thirty in the morning?!!! Look, I have been dying to know for years; what's it like at 6thirty in the morning? I have been meaning to check it out but never seem to find the time.





..........what the... sometimes I would think the cheese slid off your cracker................6:30am I get up every day before then!! thats sleeping in for me!



LXT............


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> ..........what the... sometimes I would think the cheese slid off your cracker................6:30am I get up every day before then!! thats sleeping in for me!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



I never had no cheese nor no crackers now Shhh. I trying to sleep.


----------



## PineFever

Why the 10 1/2 hr days? I can understand 1hr lunch make up. Why the additional time? Here in California we work 8 straight, 1/2 hr lunch paid.
7:00 to 3:30 and it's time to go home to mama and the kids.


----------



## winchman

*in a perfect world (like CA)*

we would get paid for our lunch too. unfortunately, we don't get paid for lunch, just work our 10 hours and get an extra day off. 

mama and the kids? you get to spend a whole extra day with them during the summer. 10s aren't for everyone, but they make our afternoons much more productive.


----------



## JNGWC&Tree

That's only $1,260 every two weeks. Only a single guy who lives w/ the parents can afford that. Anyone with a family to feed would starve. It is probably unreasonable to offer such a rate and then expect a climber with the requested credenials to apply. I think Asplundh pays more and they basically require that you have a pulse.

Personally this job interest me as I am an NC native, but not for that price. 
Have you mentioned this to the hancho at the estate?


----------



## winchman

*honcho*

yes, pay is discussed at all levels, and now that we have a couple of applicants they pay seems justified .

i feel like large companies just don't pay as well as small companies. maybe so maybe not.


----------



## JNGWC&Tree

I do hope the estate will pay for any certifications your new hire needs to get (If they still need ISA, CDL, etc). ISA cert is pricey as you know. Also will the estate pay for the continuing education credits needed and the reup fees?

Will the pay increase with new credentials and training added? I've seen guys get burned by employers quite a bit. It does seem you like working there though which is a good sign for a new prospect coming in. The benefits seem ok too. I just look at what high school kids make around here per hour doing typical high school kid jobs and its very similar.

I remember going to the estate with my wife a few years back.......big place. We didn't go in though. At the time we were too poor to justify the admission fees.

Hope it all works out. There's plenty of work to keep a guy busy there. A friend of mine works at Tryon Palace which is a lot smaller and he's always busy.


----------



## winchman

*tryon palace*

I never heard of that one before - looks like a nice place.

The Estate does pay for certs., some CEU stuff (like conferences) and reup fees.

Pay increases when it can. The recession has put a major damper on raises of any sort. 

That hurts about the high school kids' pay. I know lawn mower guys make more sometimes, but prob no bennies. I always justify it in my mind with the benefits thing.

Thanks, keep those opinions coming.


----------



## Josh777

winchman said:


> 10s aren't for everyone, but they make our afternoons much more productive.



I work 4 10's every week and to be real honest it is pretty awesome. I get a three day weekend every week and have time to do my own things.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> ..........what the... sometimes I would think the cheese slid off your cracker................6:30am I get up every day before then!! thats sleeping in for me!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



Ok, I admit, the cheese slid... and I have no intention of putting it back whatsoever.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER

Yer killin me Danno way to go jackin this dudes thread.


----------



## TrillPhil

I work for less.... ####, but I'm a noob also and I'm also a fresh outta jail type, haha. also work 10s 12s til the job is done... also get 45-55 hours.


----------



## lxt

TrillPhil said:


> I work for less.... ####, but I'm a noob also and I'm also a fresh outta jail type, haha. also work 10s 12s til the job is done... also get 45-55 hours.




Well hell throw on your striped shirt, ankle bracelet & get down there for an application!! 



LXT..............(if the money was better....would be a nice job!!!)


----------



## treemandan

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> Yer killin me Danno way to go jackin this dudes thread.



Yo! How ya doing buddy! Let me know if you want to help me with a few things.

Now Ixt started it and he does have a point but its all relative anyway. I don't know the relations but I have a good idea and besides; Who the heck would hire me? I know I wouldn't.


----------

